# cutting round soaps evenly



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I've had the worst luck with getting my round bars a uniform size. Using a miter box or cutting box doesn't work for me. The first bar looks great and then the rest are bigger on one side than the other. Uggg. Is there a way to cut these bars to prevent the angling I keep getting resulting in bars that are unevenly cut? Is a tank the only way to go?


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh Anita , I feel your pain! I know exactly what you mean - one side always comes out different than the other. You are spending a huge amount of time cutting those suckers, too. Do you make a lot of them? I have an account that uses 200 a week plus some smaller accounts that only use 20 or so a month so I finally just went ahead & bought a tank. It was a big expense but I can cut 80 bars (1 batch) in just a few minutes with very little waste so figure it will pay for itself soon.

I just have not found any other method that is consistent. Maybe some of the others have some ideas, tho.

Jenny


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

A tank, it really is the way to go. There are 4 of my soaps a tank can't cut, and one of them is my round loofa, my husband is super good at cutting them, honestly if he wasn't here to freehand cut them I couldn't sell them! I can't freehand cut anything! Vicki


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

I use the tank too: http://www.forcraftssake.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=7_8&products_id=20

It is a bit pricy, but I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I had the same problem. It wasn't solved until I got a tank as well. It's a big investment but if you are cutting any amount of soap at all it is totally worth the money. I'm still all giddy over getting my tank this summer. I love it soooo much! I've been making all sorts of round soaps, now that I can cut them evenly.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Ditto on the tank! Perfect cuts every time!


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Be prepared to put up some money. I bought one of these and Love it for the number of logs I cut each month. 
http://www.cumberlandacoustic.com/id9.html I use their multi-cutter.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I bought a cutter which was apparently a tank knockoff for $125 AND I LOVE IT. I have new silicon molds that are the exact size that cutter will cut and with one move I cut the whole log in perfect slices. I am in HEAVEN. It is metal and some kind of heavy duty plastic with wires.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

LaNell,
Could you post a link to the tank knockoff?


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I have a two slab molds which hold 187 oz of oil. I have finally gotten dividers in the mold. These go in after it is poured. The dividers give me three logs. The soap still is higher in the center of all three and very much so for the center log. 

I have been watching my cuts, so I can get a standard measurement. I would like to order a tank (I can not straight -on a consistent basis to save myself) I know I have to get the logs more even. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Try shaking it down to even it out. I have a double log mold (no divider....I have a cutter to cut it in half) and found I had the same problem. Now I really shake it out and pour at thin trace. If I'm swirling on top I shake it down first, then top with my swirls.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

a4patch said:


> LaNell,
> Could you post a link to the tank knockoff?


I bought it on ebay last winter. The name on it is The Barfly. Can look it up I think from when I purchased.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

thanks


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Here you go Peggy, I found it on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Soap-Cutter-Bar...711?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5eb3ad07

Vicki in NC


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

VickiLynne said:


> Here you go Peggy, I found it on ebay.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Soap-Cutter-Bar...711?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5eb3ad07
> 
> ...


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

With the straight arm that cutter will only work with 12 inch loaves or less. BOO! Mine are 18 inches. :sniffle


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

oH wow. thanks.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Tiffany, That's why you look at the one I use. You can cut ANY size log length; 6 bars at per swath with the cutter. Remove the bars and slide the log up and cut again. Does round, oval, square or rectangular logs.


----------

